# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية برمجة المؤشرات واكسبرتات التداول - Experts Advisor EA أرشيف مؤشرات اكسبرتات الفوركس المميزة.  مطلوب مؤاشرات فلتره  بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## القلزم

اخواني 
السلام عليكم 
اتمنى ان توجد لديكم  بعض المواشرات لفلترة تقاطعات الموفنج افرج

----------


## kale2010

مساء الخير 
تفضل اخى العزيز هذا الموقع به العديد من المؤشرات و الاستراتيجيات 
 يمكنك اختيار المؤشر من خلال  رؤيه الصور
INDICATOR LIST WITH IMAGE  
ويمكنك ايضا اختيار المؤشر من خلال  الاسم
INDICATOR LIST SORT BY NAME 
 رابط الموقع http://indo-traders.blogspot.com/200...nda.html#links 
 يوجد بهذا الموقع العديد من مؤشرات الفلتره

----------


## bogisaha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اعتقد ان هذا المؤشر قد يفيدك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## القلزم

الله يجزاكم كل خير 
ويبارك فيكم

----------


## القلزم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اعتقد ان هذا المؤشر قد يفيدك

 شكرا لك
وضعت المواشر ولكن لم يضهر عندي على الشارت ياليت صوره له لو تكرمت

----------

